# Videotutorial Diseño de Circuitos Electroneumaticos en el metodo del Paso a Paso



## german orlando niño uribe (Sep 14, 2011)

Diseño de Circuitos electroneumaticos en Paso a Paso​ 


Saludos compañeros del foro, Soy profesor de automatizacion del SENA (Colombia), el dia de hoy quiero compartir con toda la comunidad este videotutorial de mi autoria donde explico en detalle apoyado con la captura de video de la pantalla usando el simulador Fluidsim como diseñar circuitos Neumaticos y Electroneumaticos utilizando el Metodo del Paso a Paso, el videotutorial dura 41 minutos y es muy explicativo, lo realice para apoyar mis clases y dar a los estudiantes un apoyo audiovisual para su estudio en Casa.

Hay que aclarar que este video no es para nivel basico, se debe partir del conocimiento de neumatica (valvulas, fundamentos, etc.) y ya haber diseñado algunos circuitos ya sea con el metodo intuitivo.

Este es el primero de una serie de tutoriales que tengo, subire los demas a su tiempo.

Por el Tamaño del Video (600 Mb), lo particione y lo puedes descargar en ZIP en los siguientes enlaces.

Parte 1


Parte 2


Parte 3


Parte 4


Parte 5


Parte 6


Al descargar todas las partes las descomprimes y listo, espero que les sean de gran utilidad, espero los comentarios.


----------



## mdchaparror (Sep 14, 2011)

Gracias
descargando  se ve muy interesante el tema


----------



## making85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Excelente!!! 
Muchas gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Sep 23, 2011)

A quienes les interese, aca les dejo un tutorial en pdf tambien de mi autoria sobre diseño de circuitos neumaticos en paso a paso, ojo que este es de circuitos neumaticos, no electroneumaticos. 

Espero los comentarios...


----------



## sdf545sd4f54 (Sep 27, 2011)

Excelente aporte se agradece!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Pues ya intente bajar la 4ta parte como 3 veces  y se me queda atorado, baje 1,2,3,5,6 sin problema...

seguire intentando....


----------



## sdf545sd4f54 (Sep 27, 2011)

volve a probar a mi me paso lo mismo, solicitud desactivada temporalmente pero luego pude bajarla, y esta muy bueno y bien explicado el video-tutorial


----------



## lubeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Me rindo....

la descarga de la parte 4 is broken....



se me queda atorada en 39.3MB y la cancelo o se interrumpe pero no baja....

Se cumple la regla de oro de las descargas  por partes....
siempre.... siempre... una esta dañada


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Sep 28, 2011)

Es cierto, tambien me ha pasado que al descargar un archivo por partes alguna no descarga, pero por el peso del video me toco asi, si alguno conoce otra forma de compartirlo por favor comentenla, la idea es que le sirva de ayuda a todo aquel que lo necesite.

Intentare subir la cuarta parte de nuevo y copiare el nuevo enlace a ver si no da problemas al descargar.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Oct 2, 2011)

Como lo prometido es deuda, volvi a subir la parte 4 del videotutorial de diseño de circuitos electroneumaticos en el metodo Paso a Paso. Quienes no pudieron descargar esta parte, intentenlo en el enlace que se encuentra debajo y me diran si pudieron o no.



Otra cosa, me gustaria que me comentaran los videos:

-¿que se les puede mejorar?
-¿que les hace falta?
-¿esta bien explicado?

o cualquier otra cosa que se les pueda mejorar, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 3, 2011)

> Quienes no pudieron descargar esta parte, intentenlo en el enlace que se encuentra debajo y me diran si pudieron o no.



Ahora si bajo a la primera, lo descomprimi y todo bien...



> -¿que se les puede mejorar?



El sonido... se oye un poco bajo a menos que sea mi PC... es lap y tiene sus bocinitas, quizas sea eso..



> -¿que les hace falta?


yo no tengo experiencia en hacer videotutoriales, asi que yo diria que nada, esta perfecto... para mi...



> -¿esta bien explicado?



yo si le entendi....

esta muy bueno el tutorial... te felicito...


P.D es genial eso de la neumatica, es otra de las cosas que me encantan... lastima que es un poco costosa


----------



## Jecontrol (Oct 9, 2011)

Gracias por tu aporte! Interesante.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2011)

Se agradece el aporte Compañero, En verdad!!!

Saludos al foro.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Oct 14, 2011)

Para los que esten suscritos al tema les dejo este pequeño pdf de mi autoria sobre una introduccion a los sistemas de control secuencial, tengo bastantes documentacion referente a estos temas que subire con el tiempo.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Oct 22, 2011)

Ahora les dejo un PDF muy bueno sobre Automatizacion Industrial, en el documento encontraran El manejo de grafcet que es una tecnica para simplificar circuitos secuenciales.


----------



## lllperverso (Ago 30, 2012)

rayos muy tarde encontre esto ps (no ahi megaupload)  ahora llevo neumatica y me hubiera gustado ver los videos; no tendras otros enlaces como en youtube??


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Sep 2, 2012)

dame 1 semana y los subo a youtube o otro servidor...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2012)

german orlando niño uribe dijo:


> dame 1 semana y los subo a youtube o otro servidor...



Comprime los archivos con WinZip o WinRAR en partes de 2MB y los subes directo al Foro, así no se pierden.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2012)

Subelos también a otro Host, para mayor seguridad. Mediafire aun trabaja bien.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## snakewather (Oct 2, 2012)

que onda deberian de subir los videos otra vez a otro servidor diferente para la actualizacion de este post.


----------



## andrew9004 (Oct 17, 2014)

Algun compañero con el debido permiso del autor podria subir los videos a Youtube o en todo caso otro host de descarga, muchos compañeros estariamos muy agradecidos ......



Gracias por el aporte, me es de mucha utilidad.....


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 22, 2015)

Hola german.
Interesante el tema y tengo una pregunta desde mi ignorancia.
Tengo una electroválvula parecida a la de la imágen y un cilindro igual.
La lelectroválvula, tiene alimentación para 24 volts. Mi pregunta es.
¿para hacer avanzar y retroceder este cilindro con la electroválvula debo aplicar tension para avance e invertir su polaridad para el retroceso.
Logicamente se tendria que tener conectada la unidad de mantenimiento.
Agradezco tu ayuda en este tema.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Mar 23, 2015)

Saludos

El control del desplazamiento de un cilindro no depende de la polaridad de la conexion en la electrovalvula, debes primero tener en cuenta el tipo de cilindro y de electrovalvula que tengas, ya quepueden darse varios casos:

1-cilindro de simple efecto con valvula monoestable
2-cilindro de simple efecto con valvula biestable
3-cilindro de doble efecto con valvula monoestable
4-cilindro de doble efecto con valvula biestable

Naturalmente debes tener la coneccion neumatica ya realizada con sus respectivos reguladores de flujo. Siempre que tengas valvulas monoestables al accionar la valvula el cilindro expulsara el vastago y este permanecera asi siempre  que se tenga alimentada la electrovalvula, aldesconectar la electrovalvula elvastago retrocedea. Si la valvula es biestable (con 2 selenoides) debes identificar cual es el que expulsa el vastago y cual es el que lo retrae, una vez accionado cualquier seleniode puedes desconectar el voltaje y veras que el cilindro no cambia su estado salvo que acciones el otro selenoide.

Fuente: Soy instructor de Automatizacion del SENA en Colombia


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola Germán.
Mira, este es el modo de conexión de la electrovalvula con el cilindro y la unidad de mantenimiento. al menos eso creo pues la manguera de entrada esta desconectada y la unidad de mantenimiento no está. La dibuje como si existira allí.
Gracias por tu ayuda.
Otra cosa, la referencia del cilindro esta borrada, pero al hacer fuerza sobre el vastago del cilindro es bastante duro para entrarlo o sacarlo. Según alguien esta en buen estado, pues tiene muy buena presión, y los sellos están en buen estado.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2015)

no tiene nada que ver la polaridad de la tensión, las valvulas se estipulan 5/2 por ejemplo normalmente para el accionamiento es asi en reposo una salida queda accionada esa se conecta según la necesidad a la parte frontal o la trasera segun se necesite en el inicio cilindro contraido o extendido y la otra a la parte opuesta, cuando se acciona la valvula enviando energia invierte la posicion del cilindro, cuando se corta se cierra


----------



## juan47 (Mar 23, 2015)

El circuito neumático es como lo describes, solo es cuestión de si en reposo debe de estar el bastago recogido o debe estar fuera
Otra cosa diferente es la señal eléctrica, para ello se debería saber si la válvula es de dos bobinas o de una bobina
Podrías subir una foto de la válvula que posees?


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 23, 2015)

La electroválvula es como la de la foto, arriba pero esta sin referencia igual que el cilindro.


----------



## juan47 (Mar 23, 2015)

La válvula de la foto, me da la poca vista que tengo , que es de dos bobinas
Con ello quiero decirte que necesitaras dos señales de 24V para efectuar las dos maniobras del piston


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 23, 2015)

La verdad, solo tiene una entrada para 24 voltios.
No hay mas bornes para conectar nada más.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Mar 23, 2015)

La válvula que muestras en la foto, parece ser una 5/2 biestable.  Si es ese el caso, y tiene dos bobinas (en la foto se ven dos),  al energizar una de ellas, y según un como esté la conexión neumática, el vástago del cilindro sale o entra.  Al energizar la otra bobina el vástago hara la maniobra contraria.  

Nunca debes energizar ambas bobinas a la vez. 

Normalmente, este tipo de valvulas "memoriza" o retiene la posición en la que queda el vástago del cilindro, asi que con un simple pulso corto en la bobina, será suficiente para accionarla y dejar el vástago del cilindro en la posición deseada. 

Si por el contrario la válvula tiene solo una bobina, al energizarla el vástago del cilindro sale o entra, y al estar desenergizada, el vástago del cilindro hará la maniobra contraria. 

Con este tipo de válvula, debes mantener energizada la bobina cuando quieras la acción del cilindro, ya que esta no memoriza la posición  como en el caso de la anterior. 

Saludos!


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Mar 24, 2015)

Saludo

Si la vista o el angulo de la imagen no me engañan, y fectivamente si es la que mostraste en la imagen es una valvula biestable (de dos bobinas), se ve que hay otra bobina, tal vez no tienes conectado el cable o la bornera pero ahi debe estar. En ese caso cuando acciones una de las bobinas el vastago sera expulsado, y cuando acciones la otra sera retraido. Solo conectalo tal como esta y prueba cual es la de expulsion y cual la de retraccion.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2015)

No hay ningun problema, ya que no esta definido que una bobina sea para una cosa u otra, se invierten los tubos y listo, no crear preconceptos que en la práctica no existen y llevan a confusión a los que recien empiezan


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 24, 2015)

Bueno.
Ya vi bien la electroválvula y solo tiene conexión a dos cables, y esta es igual a la de la foto que subi con el cilindro. hay dos cables colgando y atornillados con terminal de ojo a la dichosa electroválvula


----------



## fen2006 (Mar 24, 2015)

no entiendo por que se enrollan tanto... monta la valvula y prueba y después manda la foto del equipo montado si no trabaja.


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 24, 2015)

Igual es mi pensar, pero estoy sin unidad.


----------



## juan47 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cuidado cuando lo pruebes, si no pones estranguladores, el vástago saldrá muy rapido


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2015)

Muchos cilindiro traen incorporado un amortiguamiento que solo actua casi el final de la carrera, eso permite que el cilindro actue con ráidez y sin que golpee, se extrangula solo si se necesita, ya que en muchos casos se requiere recuperación rápida incluso para ello se colocan sobre las salidas los llamados escapes rápidos, hay escapes rápidos regulables.
Los elementos auxiliares se utilzan o no según los requerimientos de los sistemas y de la aplicación, por eso no se puede decir que se deba o no utilzar tal o cual elemento, ya que si lo que necesito es rápidez del actuador, no debe existir ningún elemento que me extragule el ingreso y el egreso de aire al actuador
es decir seria el caso que el vastago se extienda y se cierre rápido, en otras ocasiones, el vastago de salir rápido pero retonar despacio , otras a la inversa extenderse lentamente y volver rápido y otras que ambas sean lento de acuerdo a las necesidades se disponen una variedad de dispositivos auxiliares al efecto


----------



## jjimmy (Mar 25, 2015)

hola cosmico...
en la imagen que muestras ese es un pistos de doble efecto
y TENDRIAS QUE USAR una electrovalvula con doble bobina o de una bobina con muelle tendrias que ver como lo quisieras que haga su trabajo 
para que veas que tipo de electrovalvula quiseres  si es 3/2( tres vias , dos posiciones), 4/2(cuatro vias, 2 posiciones) o 4/3 (cuatro vias , dos posiciones)
espero haberte ayudado
suerte





pandacba dijo:


> Muchos cilindiro traen incorporado un amortiguamiento que solo actua casi el final de la carrera, eso permite que el cilindro actue con ráidez y sin que golpee, se extrangula solo si se necesita, ya que en muchos casos se requiere recuperación rápida incluso para ello se colocan sobre las salidas los llamados escapes rápidos, hay escapes rápidos regulables.
> Los elementos auxiliares se utilzan o no según los requerimientos de los sistemas y de la aplicación, por eso no se puede decir que se deba o no utilzar tal o cual elemento, ya que si lo que necesito es rápidez del actuador, no debe existir ningún elemento que me extragule el ingreso y el egreso de aire al actuador
> es decir seria el caso que el vastago se extienda y se cierre rápido, en otras ocasiones, el vastago de salir rápido pero retonar despacio , otras a la inversa extenderse lentamente y volver rápido y otras que ambas sean lento de acuerdo a las necesidades se disponen una variedad de dispositivos auxiliares al efecto



pero tendris que ver como quieres que trabaje por que el de la figura es un piston de doble efecto





COSMICO dijo:


> Bueno.
> Ya vi bien la electroválvula y solo tiene conexión a dos cables, y esta es igual a la de la foto que subi con el cilindro. hay dos cables colgando y atornillados con terminal de ojo a la dichosa electroválvula



verifica ambos lados derrepente es una electrovalvula de doble bobina o una de una bonina y un muelle al otro lado..... tambien verifica que tipo de electrovalvula es segun el simbolo

hola cosmico...
en la imagen que muestras ese es un pistos de doble efecto
y TENDRIAS QUE USAR una electrovalvula con doble bobina o de una bobina con muelle tendrias que ver como lo quisieras que haga su trabajo 
para que veas que tipo de electrovalvula quiseres  si es 3/2( tres vias , dos posiciones), 4/2(cuatro vias, 2 posiciones) o 4/3 (cuatro vias , dos posiciones)
espero haberte ayudado
suerte





pandacba dijo:


> Muchos cilindiro traen incorporado un amortiguamiento que solo actua casi el final de la carrera, eso permite que el cilindro actue con ráidez y sin que golpee, se extrangula solo si se necesita, ya que en muchos casos se requiere recuperación rápida incluso para ello se colocan sobre las salidas los llamados escapes rápidos, hay escapes rápidos regulables.
> Los elementos auxiliares se utilzan o no según los requerimientos de los sistemas y de la aplicación, por eso no se puede decir que se deba o no utilzar tal o cual elemento, ya que si lo que necesito es rápidez del actuador, no debe existir ningún elemento que me extragule el ingreso y el egreso de aire al actuador
> es decir seria el caso que el vastago se extienda y se cierre rápido, en otras ocasiones, el vastago de salir rápido pero retonar despacio , otras a la inversa extenderse lentamente y volver rápido y otras que ambas sean lento de acuerdo a las necesidades se disponen una variedad de dispositivos auxiliares al efecto



pero tendris que ver como quieres que trabaje por que el de la figura es un piston de doble efecto





COSMICO dijo:


> Bueno.
> Ya vi bien la electroválvula y solo tiene conexión a dos cables, y esta es igual a la de la foto que subi con el cilindro. hay dos cables colgando y atornillados con terminal de ojo a la dichosa electroválvula



verifica ambos lados derrepente es una electrovalvula de doble bobina o una de una bonina y un muelle al otro lado..... tambien verifica que tipo de electrovalvula es segun el simbolo



aca verifica que simbolo tiene tu electrovalvula y sabras como instalarlo al piston si es que te sirve paar ese piston de doble efecto


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 25, 2015)

La voy a probar con voltaje, cilindro y electrovalvula esta borrada su referencia.
Ya le di la vuelta por todo lado y no trae mas conexion para bobina, ni nada parecido.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Mar 25, 2015)

COSMICO dijo:


> La voy a probar con voltaje, cilindro y electrovalvula esta borrada su referencia.
> Ya le di la vuelta por todo lado y no trae mas conexion para bobina, ni nada parecido.



Les puedes sacar unas fotos, las subes y así salimos de dudas.

Saludos!


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 25, 2015)

Voy a ver como le hago, porque me robaron el celular, y estoy andando con un flecha.
Cámara no tengo...


----------



## COSMICO (Abr 13, 2015)

Hey amigos aqui está

por el simbolo, se que es una valvula de solenoide de control direccional de 5 vias.
Ahora con voltaje, hay flujo de aire en una via y sin voltaje de bobina, el aire fluye por otra vía.
Esta va conectada a un cilindro de doble efecto.
Como se lee la etiqueta que trae.
0.2~0.8 Mpa, megapascales
Equivalentes a  2.0 ~ 8.2 kg f/cm2, kilogramos de fuerza por centimetro cuadrado.

Ahora RSC 2406. Que quiere decir, 24 voltios xxx quee, no se.
Me sacan de los errores por favor.



No soy experto en fluidsim, pero creo que es algo como esto.
Por lo menos la simulacion va bien.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 16, 2015)

Digiste"Ahora RSC 2406. Que quiere decir, 24 voltios xxx quee, no se."

No tengo tantos conocimientos como para sacarte de esa duda
Esperemos que algún amable compañero nos enseñe la luz en esa cuestión

En la fotografía muestra que la bobina es AC24V, no se si la alimentas con 24V en alterna o
en continua 
Si la alimentas en continua, y es para montarla profesionalmente,la bobina ratea y se quemara 
en un determinado tiempo

Digiste"No soy experto en fluidsim, pero creo que es algo como esto.
Por lo menos la simulacion va bien."

Efectivamente el circuito es tal y como lo has diseñado

Por ultimo recordarte como te dijeron en el post#30

Normalmente, este tipo de valvulas "memoriza" o retiene la posición en la que queda el vástago del cilindro, asi que con un simple pulso corto en la bobina, será suficiente para accionarla y dejar el vástago del cilindro en la posición deseada. 

Si por el contrario la válvula tiene solo una bobina, al energizarla el vástago del cilindro sale o entra, y al estar desenergizada, el vástago del cilindro hará la maniobra contraria. 

Para mantener la posición en reposo no hay problema, ahora si quieres cambiar la posición deberás mantener la bobina con alimentación todo el tiempo que quieras que el cilindro este en esa posicion

Un saludo


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Oct 18, 2018)

Saludos Compañeros de los Foros, Retomando mi actividad acabo de subir de nuevo los videotutoriales para quienes deseen descargarlos, son de mi autoria. Estos son los enlaces.

MEGA
MEGA


----------

